# older shooter



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm throwing this question out to the more senior(in years) gun owners who might be slowed down by arthritis etc. I'm looking to upgrade my EDC from my NAA minimag to something with a little more stopping power. I'm thinking .380 or 9mm. Are there, in your experience, any particular pistols with less recoil than the majority of that caliber firearm? From my research I'm understanding that most of the short barrel pistols have rather severe recoil. Please keep in mind that this question is coming from a 69 year old with not yet severe but past mild arthritis. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Of course, 9mm is a much better choice than the .380ACP but if your arthritis keeps you from gaining proficiency with a 9mm then the .380 is the next best choice in a pistol. Were you to go with a revolver, the .38 Special would be fine.

As to mild shooting guns in 9mm, one of the best out there is the Smith and Wesson M&P standard size with the 4.25" barrel. The grip is so well designed and the bore axis is low enough that recoil generally is not a factor. And the grip's backstrap is customizable with small, medium, and large inserts supplied with the gun. Check it out at a gun shop to see how it feels. Next in line is any one of the Sig Sauers in this caliber or a Beretta 92 series. Also the Glock 17 is a good choice here.

Good luck. BTW, I'm 68 but I don't have your problem. Just osteoarthritis in the knees (getting the second total knee replacement in six weeks.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for your input. I'm going to see if I can an opportunity to rent some of your suggestions. The only place I know of that rents is about 25 miles from here. Going to try to go there once we get out of the deep freeze were in herem in Ohio.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

Try you a Sig P238 and I think you will really like it. It is a soft shooter and easy to handle.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Gunner
If at all possible go with a 9mm, You have a few years on me but I have arthritis as well. If I shoot the highter caliber handguns my wrist will swell up, and living in the Pacific North-West where we have cold, damp weather it doesn't help. I boght a bunch of handguns in the past few years and what ended up being my every-day carry gun is the S&W 642 Airweight 38 + P, It's compact and comfortable to carry. It has some recoil, but it's not an every day shooter. If I were to do alot of target shooting I'd have someone re-load me some 'Light loads" 
My S&W goes in my right front pocket when I get up in the morning and stays there untilI go to bed. After a week or two you won't even know you have it in your pocket. Being comfortable to carry is one of the most important things to carry your weapon every day. A handgun setting on the nightstand won't do you a damn bit of good if your in the livingroom when the door gets kicked in. 

There are so many choices in handguns today you'll just have to sift through them and find whats the best one for your needs, I like the simplicity of the hamerless revolver, and as far as the faster reloading of the Autos, if five shots don't take care of the business at hand your in a tight spot. I think the average shots fired in personal defense it three shots.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Again, thanks for the input. I'd considered a revolver but figured the semi-auto to have a lower profile for concealed carry. I have fired my neighbors .38 but he had +P ammo; quite a kick but it is a snubbie.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

gunner69 said:


> Thanks for your input. I'm going to see if I can an opportunity to rent some of your suggestions. The only place I know of that rents is about 25 miles from here. Going to try to go there once we get out of the deep freeze were in herem in Ohio.


I only mentioned one gun when in retrospect, I should have added this... which I do most always when something like this comes up.

Try to visit a number of gun shops and if possible, a major gun show. What you want to do is to develop a list of pistols* that meet your specific criteria based upon how they feel in your hand. How they point and how they come up (natural or do you have to fidget with them to get a good grip). Using this list, try to narrow it down by renting and shooting them if at all possible. You want to get your list down to just a few guns from which to take your final decision. This can take a little time but don't rush things. You do not want to get something that later turns out to be a big mistake if you can help it.

You have the additional problem of arthritis so that adds a whole different dimension to this than what people generally have to consider. Just for our added information, where is your arthritis an issue? Fingers, wrists, or hand.... or all of the above?

* pistol = semi-auto handgun


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm a year behind you and found that I could no longer shoot the .40 S&W a few years back due to the sharp recoil. I went back to the .45 ACP but last summer decided to switch to the 9mm. I have both the M&P9 and 9c. The 9c is my everyday carry and although I shoot the bigger gun a little bit better, the compact carries so nicely. I also like the .38 Super in the 1911 frame, with lighter bullets that is a soft shooting gun as well. Ammo is harder to find but I reload so don't notice it.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

gunner69 said:


> I'm throwing this question out to the more senior(in years) gun owners who might be slowed down by arthritis etc. I'm looking to upgrade my EDC from my NAA minimag to something with a little more stopping power. I'm thinking .380 or 9mm. Are there, in your experience, any particular pistols with less recoil than the majority of that caliber firearm? From my research I'm understanding that most of the short barrel pistols have rather severe recoil. Please keep in mind that this question is coming from a 69 year old with not yet severe but past mild arthritis. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


You should test a 9mm and see how that feels.

If it's too much, then a 38 revolver would be next.

If still too much, then a big 380 not a small one. The small ones actually sting more than their caliber would suggest.

If still too much, then a 22LR revolver -- S&W makes a really good one with no recoil at all.

I did not follow your EDC NAA (you should spell out your acronyms) but minimag could mean either a 22 or something bigger -- not sure what you mean sorry.

I have a 45 ACP and it is easy to google 45 ACP for anyone not old school enough to know what that means.

In my own old age I am having no problems with my 45 ACP, thank goodness.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Sgt45 said:


> I'm a year behind you and found that I could no longer shoot the .40 S&W a few years back due to the sharp recoil. I went back to the .45 ACP but last summer decided to switch to the 9mm. I have both the M&P9 and 9c. The 9c is my everyday carry and although I shoot the bigger gun a little bit better, the compact carries so nicely. I also like the .38 Super in the 1911 frame, with lighter bullets that is a soft shooting gun as well. Ammo is harder to find but I reload so don't notice it.


The 40's and the 10mm's will soon disappear from favor. These are fad guns like the 357 and the 38SP were.

9mm is a really good choice and with hollow points almost as good as a 45 ACP.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

gunner69 said:


> Again, thanks for the input. I'd considered a revolver but figured the semi-auto to have a lower profile for concealed carry. I have fired my neighbors .38 but he had +P ammo; quite a kick but it is a snubbie.


If you can find a pistol that suits you, that would be best sure.

But if not, then you are thrown into the realm of the smaller revolvers.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 642 revolver and an LC9, both are rather snappy. The steel J frame isn't too bad on recoil, A steel 9MM pistol would also be pretty tame. Note, I find the 642 revolver to be easier to carry in a pocket than the LC9 even tho the cylinder of the 642 is a little wider than the auto. I also prefer the revolver for inside waste band carry. Best if you could try several before you buy.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I have the same dilemma myself right now. Trying to find something that is both powerful but not to painful too shoot and not too hard to hide. Without exception, all the lightweight pocket guns hurt with the Ruger LCR in .38 special hurting the most. The ultra light 9mm's hurt as well. Seems like light weight is the enemy. In 9mm once the guns get to about 22 ounces they starting getting much softer. I have been trying out guns in the 22 to 27 ounce range.

By far, the gentlest to my hands in both recoil and ability to rack is the Beretta Px4Storm compact.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The new Glock 42 may be a viable option.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Primarily wrists, but starting to get some stiffness and pain in fingers'


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Adam, NAA is the mini hag revolver from North American Arms that I carry everyday. I have a CC permit. The .22 mag is easy to shoot & convenient to carry, especially in the summer months but I am concerned about stopping power during the months when everyone wears heavier clothing. Hence the interest in the 9mm.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Evidently more research is required. I'm getting somewhat anxious to get something stronger than my .22 mini revolver. Just this week we had another home invasion in the middle of the day. Mother and 1 son dead, 2nd son in critical condition. I'll just have to try to be patient. I realize buying a gun I can't effectively shoot would be worse that just having the .22


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

If the .38 spl is too much try the .32 mag. Smith makes a revolver for that and IIRC it's about as potent as the old .32-20. No .357 for sure, but a lot better than the .22


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have found that the smaller handguns seem to give me more problems shooting. Not enough to hang on to and recoil seems to be more. I like my CZ 75D Compact in 9mm. It fits/feels good and the controls are easier for me to use.


----------

